# acceleration trouble b210 1978



## tricia1978 (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm having trouble with my little car. When I step on the gas pedal it dies. I've read a book I have on it but cannot seem to find the answer. It's an automatic transmission.

I've replaced the plugs, changed the fuel filter, and gave it an oil change, and checked the tranny fuel. Judging from the plugs condition the engine seems ok. I've also checked the carberator. It was rebuilt in 2005. The air filter needs replaced. And I fixed a couple of hoses that looked worn. 

Could it be the fuel filter? The car idles fine. It just dies when I accelerate.

The funny thing is it had an overheating problem, so I replaced the radiator thermostat. That was easy. Doesn't overheat anymore. Now just a week or 2 later this little problem with the acceleration.

Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## speedydat (Apr 8, 2009)

hello mate

my 1977 a12 used to be a bit of snail off the start
heres what i did the get mine running a bit better

firstly i cleaned and reset the gap of the spark plugs
i dont have my users book with me if you dont have one let me know and i can get the information for plug gaps

secondly i replaced the rotor inside the distrubutor and also replaced the distrubutor cap
before you remove your distrubutor cap
draw a diagram of which spark plug lead goes to which spot on the dizzy
number 1 is the front most plug and goes backwards,, 4 been the back most spark plug

also cleaning or replacing the connections or your spark plug leads could be helpful

you should find a noticable increase in your engines power
if the problem persists its probably fuel related
and beyond what i know

cheers
Jason


----------

